# Broken Foot!



## MidnightBlue (Jun 6, 2011)

So... my knees were still hurting as I trained, but they were definitely getting better.  I made an appointment for an orthopedic specialist for tomorrow A.M. about my knees just to get a professional opinion.  Then, this past Saturday A.M., while walking down some steps and looking across the street at a cute dog, I slipped (wearing my favorite, torn up old sandles) and fell....  The bruising and swelling wasn't too bad at first, so I went to a color belt test to help grade.  By lunch time, I was in severe pain.  I went to an urgent care center... I have an avulsion fracture where part of the bone on the outside of my foot has pulled away from the rest of the bone.  The urgent care doc said she wasn't sure what the specialist will tell me, but that she expects I'm out of training for at least 6-8 weeks.

I see him tomorrow, not for my knees now but for my foot.

Does anyone have experience with anything like this?  It's the outside bone on my right foot.  How long can I expect to be out of training?  Might there be a way to still train in a special boot or something?  I'm so distressed and disappointed now that I'd FINALLY gotten back into training after so many years off, and everything felt like it was starting to come back together a tad after 3 weeks back on.  Of course, it doesn't help that the break was due to sheer, dumb clumsiness and not remotely MA related.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 6, 2011)

You may not be able to train fully physically, but you may be able to do some training while sitting.  You'll also learn by watching classes -- so don't say "I'm hurt" and blow 'em off.  It'll also keep you in the habit of attending class.


----------



## MidnightBlue (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you. Oh, don't worry.  I won't blown off class. There's plenty to gain from watching.  I'm just very disheartened, as anyone would be. :\


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 7, 2011)

Avulsion fractures are caused when excessive force is applied to the point at which a tendon or ligament attaches to the bone, causing a chip of bone to pull off. 
The biggest single factor in how long you can expect to be out is exactly what pulled off. 
In general, bones will take 6-8 weeks to heal. Avulsions do not always reattach. This may or may not be a problem, depending (again) on exactly what pulled loose. Occassionally, if the avulsion involves structures without which we cannot function (for example, an avulsion involving your achilles) surgery and pinning might be needed, but this is pretty uncommon.

You should be in an ortho boot or shoe. Best advice; wear it, stay off it as much as possible, and go see an orthopedist as soon as possible.


----------



## Namii (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh no thats awful considering the timing since you just got back into things. Id still come to class regularly and maybe can do arm movements from sitting position. 
I would go nuts sitting on the sidelines not being able to join in. Im amazed at such a klutz that I am that Ive never gotten seriously injured.


----------



## MidnightBlue (Jun 7, 2011)

*SUPER  NEWS!!!!!!  The ortho. specialist said that the Urgent Care doctor was  wrong.  My foot's not broken, only badly sprained.  This means my summer  is NOT ruined!  He said within about 3 weeks, I should be back to full training.  He said let pain be my meter, so I can start a little tomorrow if I'm not putting weight on the foot!
*


----------



## MaxiMe (Jun 7, 2011)

Good news. My daughter was out for 4 months with a stupid break. Took her 3 to get back into the swing of it.

Good luck.


----------



## MidnightBlue (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, MaxiMe.  Breaks are scary.  I have been blessed by this incident and will not waste it.  I'm sorry to hear about your daughter, though glad she's back in the swing of things.


----------

